# help please



## old folks

I have a Record mini lathe and it has # 1 MT tailstock and headstock.
I have an adapter to make it go from 3/4x 16 tpi to 1x8tpi. Is there an adpter to make the tailstock 1x8 tpi so I can use my 1x8 drill chuck  ? If there is where can I buy one.
Thank you


----------



## mewell

Not sure if this is what you're after, but go to woodturnerscatalog.com and search on "adapter"

Mark


----------



## Dario

Are you looking for this?






http://www.bestwoodtools.com/ have similar TAILSTOCK CHUCK ADAPTERS but comes only in the following ARBOR SIZE:
3/4" - 16 TPI has a #1 Morse Taper
1" - 8 TPI has a #2 Morse Taper
1" - 12 TPI has a #2 Morse Taper
1-1/4" - 8 TPI has a #2 Morse Taper
1-1/2" - 8 TPI has a #2 Morse Taper
33 x 3.5mm has a #3 Morse Taper

This is the reason why MT1 lathes is discouraged...only a few manufacture accessories for it.


----------



## old folks

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Not sure if this is what you're after, but go to woodturnerscatalog.com and search on "adapter"
> 
> Mark
> I don't know how to post a pic but is this what is needed to use # 2 MT tools in my tailstock ?
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=192-0005
> 
> Thank You


----------



## randall844

> _Originally posted by old folks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Not sure if this is what you're after, but go to woodturnerscatalog.com and search on "adapter"
> 
> Mark
> I don't know how to post a pic but is this what is needed to use # 2 MT tools in my tailstock ?
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=192-0005
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. That would be used if you had a #2MT tailstock and wanted to use #1MT devices in it.  If I understand correctly, you want to go in the opposite direction. I don't think it can be done.
Click to expand...


----------



## randall844

As far as converting from 3/4X16 TPI to 1X8 TPI, it would only require a sleeve with the appropriate threads inside and outside.  I'm sure such a thing would be easily available


----------



## DCBluesman

John - This drill chuck will fit in your 1MT without an adapter. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=370


----------



## Thumbs

John, Here's a cheaper solution!

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=TOOL&cat=Power+Tool+Accessories&subcat=Lathes&pid=00925354000 

While it may not be as pretty as Lou's, it can be used for other things in the MT1 headstock as well. Such as? [?]

Well, aside from it's use as a drill chuck on either the head or tail stock. It could be used on the head stock as a small buffer, a disk sander, or even a mini-grinder?  Probably not the best solutions for those needing these tools but certainly usable, at least temporarily or for a quick-use work station accessory.  They used to sell these in MT2 sizes, also.
Hope this helps.[]


----------



## mewell

> _Originally posted by old folks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Not sure if this is what you're after, but go to woodturnerscatalog.com and search on "adapter"
> 
> Mark
> I don't know how to post a pic but is this what is needed to use # 2 MT tools in my tailstock ?
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=192-0005
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call their 800 number and ask for tech support. I'd say that based on the wording on the web page it may be what you want, but best to talk to a person to make sure.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by randall844_
> <br />
> No. That would be used if you had a #2MT tailstock and wanted to use #1MT devices in it.  If I understand correctly, you want to go in the opposite direction. I don't think it can be done.



Actually you can go the other direction, I've seen some...but the adapter will be much longer and will shorten your effective bed length.

Like this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Morse-Taper-Extension-Socket-MT2-Hole-MT1-Shank_W0QQitemZ160030568648QQihZ006QQcategoryZ109681QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

If this will work, I think it is a good investment since you can buy and use MT2 accs which you can use later if you upgrade. []


----------

